
How to Install PureOS on a MacBook Pro - nabeards
https://nabeards.com/posts/pureos-install/
======
jackfraser
Very cool. Is there no way around the need for a boot disk? A boot disk
implies also bringing the USB-C to USB adapter everywhere, and it's a bit
cumbersome.

Surely some of the
[http://refit.sourceforge.net/](http://refit.sourceforge.net/) stuff could be
used for this?

~~~
nabeards
Yes, I was able to get Grub setup on my internal drive, so now I just boot
directly into PureOS and hold down option to boot to macOS. I'll def have that
info in my next entry, but you basically just copy the Grub config files I
link to in the post to your internal drive's EFI partition (without deleting
the Apple stuff that's there).

